# The Kaiju



## FeistyMcGrudle (Mar 30, 2019)

Starting a thread for my three new Idolos! They arrived last Thursday. This is my first go at raising this species so I'm open to any and all advice! Thanks for looking!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 30, 2019)

They are cute. I hope all 3 idolos will reach adulthood healthy.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 30, 2019)

So cute! I wish you luck with them!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## River Dane (Mar 30, 2019)

Congrats on the lucky three!  They’re so pretty and cute

Good luck with them!


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 31, 2019)

Im jelly. 

Beautiful idolo nymphs!

Enjoy, and keep us posted,


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (Apr 12, 2019)

Been a bit since my last update but here are my two remaining idolos after their first molt in my posession! Both are I3 I believe.

Gigan:







Destoroyah:


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 12, 2019)

They're lovely!

Seems i'll never find any.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 12, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> They're lovely!
> 
> Seems i'll never find any.


Cheer up! You'll find them someday!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 12, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Cheer up! You'll find them someday!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Yeh, thanks. Instead of just waiting on something that may take time, I placed an order for more orchids.

That will pass the time.

BBFs are popping, so it'll be easier to feed them properly... where they hunt. Not when I feed them a spike, or waxworm.


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 12, 2019)

FeistyMcGrudle said:


> Destoroyah:
> 
> View attachment 12263
> 
> ...


But DAMN. Idolos are fine!


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (Apr 13, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> But DAMN. Idolos are fine!


They are a beautiful species. My next endeavor is to try and determine gender. I've been scouring this forum and elsewhere but still am not 100%. It looks like mantidkingdom.com has some more in stock (they sell out super fast) so I am trying to figure out if I should chance purchasing another one...


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (Apr 13, 2019)

I would love if someone could help me determine gender of these two. I'm leaning towards both males?

Destoroyah:




Gigan:


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 13, 2019)

Males should have a smaller protrusion on the end, six segments. Females have five and no smaller protrusions - they're all basically the same length. The male antennae might be feathery too but not this early


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 14, 2019)

The idolo nymphs looks breautiful with those colors already. Think you should wait til L4 to see the genders clearly. I have 2 L3 gastricas so I have to wait 1 molt to see what they are before giving them names.


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (Apr 26, 2019)

I went on vacation and was welcomed back by two freshly molted Idolos! This is a comparison from when I first got them (very close to the time of creating this thread--I2) to now (I4)!


----------



## Synapze (Apr 26, 2019)

Beautiful beasts!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 29, 2019)

gratz on the molts


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 29, 2019)

I love their shape. Congratulations on successful molts!


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (May 1, 2019)

Playing around with the new lens


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 2, 2019)

FeistyMcGrudle said:


> Playing around with the new lens
> 
> View attachment 12316


Cool picture!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (May 2, 2019)

I'm on a roll I guess! This is the result of my first ever foray into focus stacking, a process that takes multiple pictures at different focus, then makes a composite image of the parts of the images that are most in focus. At the macro level, it's very difficult to get an image of something so small (especially wiggly lil idolos) completely in focus with one picture, so this process really helps bring tiny things into detail! 

Still I4


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 3, 2019)

Beautiful pictures and mantids.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 5, 2019)

Cool pics


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (May 13, 2019)

Another round of molts for the Idolos! It is simply stunning watching the dramatic size difference between molts with this species.


----------



## Synapze (May 13, 2019)

Awesome photo!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 13, 2019)

Those are great pics!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 13, 2019)

CooL seeing it grow on that pic.


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (May 14, 2019)

It's quite the endeavor to get these guys to cooperate. Thank you all for looking!


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (Jun 13, 2019)

My second idolo was taking (I believe) her time molting, but finally did it about a week ago, almost a month after my other one.


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 14, 2019)

I'm so excited. I ordered a batch of idolos. i2.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 14, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> I'm so excited. I ordered a batch of idolos. i2.


Awesome!!! How many?!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 14, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Awesome!!! How many?!!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Ten. And a few more thistles to fatten up my thistle stock.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 14, 2019)

That's a lot! Must have been expensive!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 14, 2019)

Im sick. I told ye.


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (Jun 14, 2019)

I had a loss the second day I had them at i2, but the two I'm left with have been pretty easy so far and I think are sub adults now. My only gripe with them is that they are spastic and literally cower at their own shadow. They also seem super delicate. Upon further inspection, I think they may both be males, so I ordered another four more. Best of luck with your new brood!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 14, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Im sick. I told ye.


We all are. :lol: 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 14, 2019)

FeistyMcGrudle said:


> My second idolo was taking (I believe) her time molting, but finally did it about a week ago, almost a month after my other one.
> 
> View attachment 12410


beautifull!!



MantisGirl13 said:


> We all are. :lol:
> 
> - MantisGirl13


yup, nothing to do about it


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (Jun 23, 2019)

The new shipment of Idolos arrived today! Here are two of the four.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 23, 2019)

Beautiful pics


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 23, 2019)

FeistyMcGrudle said:


> The new shipment of Idolos arrived today! Here are two of the four.


They are stunning!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 23, 2019)

Oh wow. Beautiful.

I.AM.SO.EXCITED!


----------

